# Treppen fahren , alles schüttelts!?



## omgchiller (1. April 2011)

hallo
bin sehr neu hier (13 jahre )
...fahr bisschen mountainbike und wenn ich mal treppen runter fahren will dann hab ich schon davor angst weil immer wenn ich so ca. 8stufen runter fahre es bei mir alles durchschüttelt -.- ; meine Beine "fliegen" von den Pedalen, meine Arme fast vom Lenker;D?; was kann ich dagegen machen;D?


----------



## Marc B (1. April 2011)

Mehr Körperspannung wäre nicht falsch  Und ohne zu verkrampfen die Füße gegen die Pedalflächen drücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omgchiller (1. April 2011)

mhm,...werd probieren!! 
glecih nachhert noch
...öhm kann mir jemand erkären wie der bunny hop funktioniert;D..
also ich weiß es eigentlich aber; ich bekomm (denk ich) mein VR einfach zu wenig hoch ;D ...ca. 20-30 cm -.- ...und dann kommt das HR erst gar ned hoch ?kann des sein?


----------



## Bocacanosa (1. April 2011)

omgchiller schrieb:


> ...öhm kann mir jemand erkären wie der bunny hop funktioniert;D..
> also ich weiß es eigentlich aber; ich bekomm (denk ich) mein VR einfach zu wenig hoch ;D ...ca. 20-30 cm -.- ...und dann kommt das HR erst gar ned hoch ?kann des sein?



Guck mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=18773382


----------



## omgchiller (1. April 2011)

danke;D...komm aber ned weiter


----------



## BlackDeadman (1. April 2011)

Über den Bunny Hop gabts zwar schon viele Threads aber ich werds dir einfach nochmal erklören. VR hochziehen ist schon mal ein guter Anfang.

Du beginnst mit ein wenig Rollen ziehst an deinen VR lehnst dich ein wenig nach hinten dann gehst du in einer Dynamischen Bewegung nach vorne bei dieser Bewegung ziehst du dann deine Füße zum Körper somit kommt dein HR auch hoch und schon ist ein Bunny Hop am start.

Hier noch mal ein kleines Video für dich zum kucken.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3DdkcX5o9w"]YouTube        - How to do a bunny hop - Step by Step Guide[/nomedia]


----------



## omgchiller (1. April 2011)

danke
...ich glaub ich weiß an was es lieg...ich bekomms HR einfach nicht genug hoch -.- das sind (hab nochmal genauer) geguckt
..10cm mehr ned


----------



## BlackDeadman (1. April 2011)

Die Höhe ist beim Üben nicht so wichtig die Technik sollte erstmal sitzen. Außerdem kommt Höhe mit Übung. Ach was auch noch immer gut ist über ihrgtwelche Gegenstände von dir nen Bunny hop zu machen oder Gehsteige hoch und runter. Umwelt nutzen ist hier ein Zauberwort.

Viel Glück dabei noch


----------



## omgchiller (1. April 2011)

..mhm werd vll dopch nochmal versucehn;D 
... ich leg am besten ein stock hin;D...des merkt man dann wenigstens ob man ihn berührt
...aber wenn ich manchmal den bordstein mit ca. 17km/h or weniger runter fahre dann flieg ich da ned mal runter(also ned mal da en bunny hob)


----------



## omgchiller (1. April 2011)

also hab ich bunny hop richtig verstanden?;
ich stell mich hin fahre langsam; geh in die Knie gebeugt; zieh am lenker und stell mich hin; lehn mich übern lenker; und damit geht das HR hoch?


----------



## Marc B (1. April 2011)

Hier sieht man die Bewegung ganz gut (ausführliche Erklärung *HIER*)







_Die ganze Bewegung in Slow-Motion_:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackDeadman (1. April 2011)

Der Post von Marc B sind sehr Empfehlenswert wie ich finde. Also lesen probieren.


Ride On


----------



## Marc B (1. April 2011)

Thanks. Hier macht Hannes den Move auch nochmal vor und erklärt ihn (zweites Thema):


----------



## omgchiller (2. April 2011)

danke
aber ich kanns einfach nicht-.-


----------



## morph027 (2. April 2011)

Vor allem schneller fahren...klingt komisch, ist aber so...kann ja nicht schütteln, wenn das Rad gar nicht erst in die Stufe "reinfällt"


----------



## omgchiller (3. April 2011)

...ich probier es und probier es aber schaffs eifnach nicht-.-
...auch wenn ich mal im stand versuche NUR das HR hochzuziehen schaff ichs eifnach nicht
...-.-


----------



## keroson (3. April 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Vor allem schneller fahren...klingt komisch, ist aber so...kann ja nicht schütteln, wenn das Rad gar nicht erst in die Stufe "reinfällt"



jop, sehr hohes Tempo, irgendwann fühlt's sich dann an, als ob man auf ner ganz normalen Straße fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimoG. (5. April 2011)

Treppen runter: 
Fahr´ die Treppe mal ganz langsam (5 km/h). Dann schüttelts nicht. 
Arme und Beine dynamisch mitbewegen, wenn´s dafür zu schnell wird, nicht verkrampfen. 
Ich klemm´ mir immer den Sattel zwischen die Beine, fängt fast das ganze Geschüttele ab.


----------



## .floe. (5. April 2011)

> ich probier es und probier es aber schaffs einfach nicht



üben üben üben üben üben

Weniger schreiben, mehr üben. Wenn du dir die Videos richtig angesehen hast, dann hast du die Theorie verstanden. Bis das dann auch in der Praxis sitzt, kann das länger dauern. Nicht den Mut verlieren!



> Treppen runter: Fahr´ die Treppe mal ganz langsam



Oooh..bloß nicht zu langsam! Je nach Treppe kommt die Sicherheit erst mit der Geschwindigkeit! Wichtig: Ars** hinter den Sattel, voll "im" Rad stehen, Lenker festhalten und Körperspannung aufbauen...und dann klappts. Bisschen rüttelt das immer.


----------



## MrJerwain (5. April 2011)

Das schlimmste, was Du machen kannst ist aufgeben.


----------



## Düst__ (5. April 2011)

bin auch der meinung: die treppen mal schneller fahren (je schneller desdo besser). So, das deine räder sich nur über die kanten abrollen, und keine zeit haben "in" die stufen zu fallen,dann rüttelt es kaum.Dazu noch schön entspannt,mit angewinkelten beinen und armen auf dem bike mitrollen.... viel spaß dabei!!


----------



## omgchiller (5. April 2011)

ok


----------



## tommyboy (6. April 2011)

Mach doch mal, für den Anfang, den Sattel ganz runter.
Dann hast du mehr Freiheit auf dem Rad und kannst es besser kontrollieren.
Später kannst Du den Sattel oben lassen, wenn Du mal das Gefühl bekommen hast, Treppen sicher runter zu fahren.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## TimoG. (10. April 2011)

Ich glaube, dass es technisch besser ist, ganz langsam (+2 km/h) zu fahren, seitliche Gleichgewichtsfähigkeit vorausgesetzt. Bei normalen Treppen mit Absätzen fliegt man bei der "Glattbügelgeschwindigkeit" sonst ein Stück, und das ist glaube ich riskanter für einen Neuling, als zur Seite zu kippen. 
Außerdem ist das am Ende für das Rad richtig brutal, wenn´s wieder in die Ebene rein geht


----------



## omgchiller (12. April 2011)

okay!  7 stufen trau ich mich shcon


----------



## MrJerwain (12. April 2011)

Das wird mit der Zeit. In 2 Wochen machst schon 10 oder 14 und iwann ist das nur noch reine Routine!
Nur nicht aufgeben und v.a. mit keinem innerlichen Zwang rangehen. Wenns passt dann passts, sonst lassen!


----------



## BIKERPOOL.COM (12. April 2011)

Versuche beim Treppenfahren auch mal die Knie ein bisschen nach außen zu drehen und deine Knie mehr als Dämpfer zu nutzen. 
Lasse die Zehenspitzen ein bisschen nach unten schauen und drücke den Fuß gegen das Pedal.

Bunny-Hop: Start ist immer der Manual und das Hinterrad heben.
Wenn das sitzt kannst du die beiden Bewegungen immer schneller hintereinander machen, bis sich die eiden Bewegungen vereinen.
-
EVoila DER BUNNY-HOP

Viel Spass beim üben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omgchiller (12. April 2011)

zum bunny- hop ;D
kann ich KEIN BISSCHEN und ich hab auch wirklich keine lust mehr zu üben-.- 
ich bekomme das vorrderrat ca. 10cm hoch mehr ned  und wenn ich versuche im rollen NUR das HR hochzuziehen dann zieh ich i-wie immer da VR hoch ?!


----------



## BIKERPOOL.COM (12. April 2011)

Da wäre dann glaub ich mal ein Privatkurs fällig.
Versuche doch mal beim HR Lupfen das Gewicht über den vorderen Lenker zu bringen - Zehen nach unten rotieren, gegen die Pedale druck auf zubauen und impulsmäßig dich nach vorne oben strecken und die Fersen in Richtung Po hochzuziehen...

Eventuell klappt es so ;-)


----------



## omgchiller (12. April 2011)

mhm mal schauen 
also ich merk auch schon wenn man mal 3tage nicht übt merkt man wie die "leistung" weg geht;D
...jetzt habe ich neue reifen drauf und damit habe ich noch nicht so oft wheelys und stoppies gemacht...(davor mitalten reifen, konnte ich beides)...nun muss ich wieder anfangen, und das ist mit neune reifen gaaaanz anders^^ -.-
...wheely kann ich so ca. 5m ;D ...dann kipp ich immer nach links oder rechts-.-
...stoppie kann ich so ca. 20-30cm hoch (denk ich)..da hab ich angst ich flieg übern lenker-.-
aber bunny-hop ?! ist mir fragwürdig


----------

